# 2011 295Re For Sale



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

Well cared for 2011 295re for sale. Located in central ma.

See http://worcester.craigslist.org/rvs/4009387904.html for details. Offered at $16,500. Includes most items needed to start camping, including Equal-i-zer hitch.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Campingagain said:


> Well cared for 2011 295re for sale. Located in central ma.
> 
> See http://worcester.cra...4009387904.html for details. Offered at $16,500. Includes most items needed to start camping, including Equal-i-zer hitch.


Just FYI, we recently sold our 2010 Outback 295RE for $16,500 (privately) and including hitch. It's a great unit but what we found was that most people buying second hand TT's were young with kids, looking for bunk units. Couples travelling alone in many cases are buying new.
Good luck, I'm sure you'll sell.


----------



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

Campingagain said:


> Well cared for 2011 295re for sale. Located in central ma.
> 
> See http://worcester.craigslist.org/rvs/4009387904.html for details. Offered at $16,500. Includes most items needed to start camping, including Equal-i-zer hitch.


Sold.. Sorry to see it go. But onto the next chapter....


----------

